# replacing rear drum brakes



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

Sup all, I have a 2000 gxe and i am wondering if i can change out my rear drums for rotors. im not lookin for anything expensive just something like the stock setup one the se-r and spec. If u know how to do this and help is appreciated.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Good question Im looking to do the same thing on mine Its an 01 though.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry guys but the easy way is to find a wreck that the rear end is good and swap it out. while you at it upgrade to braided lines and flush your brake fluid


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

do this...








search.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks smart a55. I guess doing that without consulting people with personal experience would defeat the porpuse of this forum. Great advice.


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

well my friend just wrecked his 1994 ser will the rear brakes from it fit my car.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

It was told to me, that it'd be better to find a wrecked b15 SER, and try and get the entire rear axle, than to try and make other brakes fit on your current rear end. btw, not 100% that the 94 will fit. Don't think they'd fit, but might be wrong.


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

thx for the input im ill jus find the b15


----------

